# When did your tiredness start?



## colsy

After my m/c, I am refusing to test so soon this time around, because if I am pg then it is very very early days. However, despite promising myself that I wouldn't symptom-spot, guess what I am doing?!

I am just wondering how long it was for you first-trimester girls before the tiredness kicked in. Can it really start at just a week or two after conception?

Also, did any of you find that you weren't sleeping very well, possibly because of your higher body temp? I had this when I was pg earlier in the year and was wondering whether this is a standard symptom or just me.

Thanks girls. Here's hoping I can post in this forum soon without having to justify my wandering between TTC and first trimester!

XX


----------



## Aquarius24

Hi Hun, 

Im nearly 6 weeks ph and dont really have any symptons, dont really feel tired, just very irritable....I too was wondering when the sickness and tiredness may kick in!

xx


----------



## ClaireyF

my tiredness kicked in about 6weeks or so...feels like ive had it forever though!! x


----------



## Jkelmum

I have been tired since about 12dpo that was my main reason for testing ...I got bfp at 18dpo ...and have slept soundly since bfp I think it was being nervous ect that stopped me sleeping b4 i got bfp 
good luck 
hugs serina xxx


----------



## SJK

I am exhausted all the time, but it could be something to do with working shifts :dohh:, but have been v tired for a couple weeks now, I gues everyones different. sorry to hear about your mc xx :hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

I was tired before i got my BFP (which was at 19DPO) and i didn't sleep well at all, i still dont....good luck hun xxxxxx


----------



## CarrieB

My tiredness hit at 10dpo. I remember because I'd been feeling tired before that but it felt the same as the tiredness I usually get when I have a few late nights. Then at 10dpo the exhaustion suddenly hit and I realised what the other girl's meant when they talked about nearly dropping off during dinner! I felt so unbelievably tired that I was genuinely ready to hit the sack the second I got in from work and it's been like that since. I'm pretty much ready to go to bed at 8pm each night, I can barely keep my eyes open!! xx


----------



## LittlePickle

I hadn't felt tired at all... until OMG! Saturday afternoon, was sitting on sofa with OH and BOOM! tiredness aaaaand asleep. Only a 20 minute nap, but it came on so quick...

Then yesterday... it happened again. Sitting on sofa, then before I knew it, 45 minutes had gone and OH was grinning at me...'hello lazy bones' says he.. 'did I fall asleep again?' says I... :dohh: :mrgreen:


----------



## honey08

sry4ur loss first of all,i know how u feel cos im pg again after mc in march this yr...praying this will be my first healthy bean :)

as for been tired ive been really bad,i O cd18 and i was tired cd25,had bad cramps aswell so thought af was cuming,but cd30 i got the fainest bfp,from cd25 every night i aint been able to sleep proper and cant sleep longer than 7hrs !! through the day ive been aving an hr in the aft b4 tea time cos it causing headaches lack of sleep .... hope u get ur :bfp: hun xx


----------



## amslou

I am usually very tired anyway but DH said to me on the phone earlier "we are going to have to get this sorted cos for the last week your energy levels have gone from crap to none existent!" hmmmn something tells me that he doesnt quite get it. Anyway so tiredness prob from around implantation which kinda sucks!


----------



## Noonie

I felt really tired before my :bfp: it was one of the reasons my DH made me test - I was like you not wanting to test too early due to previous mmc, I just didn't want to get my hopes up. Praying for a :bfp: for you.


----------



## Vickie

My tiredness kicked in around 6 or 7 weeks. I did have problems sleeping in first tri, but I never really knew why, not sure if it had to do with body temp or not


----------



## Elliebank

I'm glad I've found this thread, I got my :bfp: on Sat at 9dpo, and I've not felt tired - was worried that I should be!! I see though from people's responses that everyone's different - some of you got it early, some not till 6 weeks. Think mine's gonna get a kickstart tonight tho - have got a sore eye & have to put eyedrops in every hour, including through the night!! :!:


----------



## Pux

I'm tired, but it might have something to do with not drinking coffee... HELP!!!


----------



## Lyns

About 20 months ago when I had my last baby! :lol:

But yes, I have been absolutely exhausted for the last week! xx


----------



## Lulu

I'd say the exhaustion hit me about week 5, and I haven't had a full night's sleep since about the same time. Weekends are for catching up on sleep at the moment!!! 

The best way I've found to get through the night is not to look at the clock to see what time it is, whenever I wake up. Once I do that I toss and turn for hours and never get back to sleep. Not good when you wake at 2.30am and still have to get up for work.

Thought it would have eased off a bit by now but just had a really bad weekend sleepwise.


----------



## godivalocks

LittlePickle said:


> I hadn't felt tired at all... until OMG! Saturday afternoon, was sitting on sofa with OH and BOOM! tiredness aaaaand asleep. Only a 20 minute nap, but it came on so quick...
> 
> Then yesterday... it happened again. Sitting on sofa, then before I knew it, 45 minutes had gone and OH was grinning at me...'hello lazy bones' says he.. 'did I fall asleep again?' says I... :dohh: :mrgreen:

:laugh2: This sounds like me. I've found myself sitting on the couch next to OH and next thing I know, I'm asleep. Just naps here and there, and not expected.


----------



## mama2connor

Hi hun, i'm only 5 weeks pregnant and have not had a good nights sleep in about 2 weeks now. I however don't get tired on a night like i did when i was pregnant with my son the first time around. The only symptom i've had is morning sickness and thats it. Every pregnancy is different for everyone though but i'm still waiting of my tiredness to kick in.


----------

